# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Samsung 910MP  TV Monitor

## kougia

Γειά σας, η οθόνη παρουσίαζε κάθετες γραμμές(δεξιά) στην εικόνα.Μετά απο αλλαγή ενός πυκνωτή εμφανίζει μόνο άσπρη οθόνη. Γίνεται επισκευή? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## octavia

Αλλαξε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο.
Πιο συγκεκριμενα 
1000uf 3pcs
                          820uf 2pcs
                          330uf 2pcs
                            47uf 1pcs
                            33uf 2pcs
                           3.3uf 1pcs

----------


## kougia

Θα το δοκιμάσω φίλε μου.Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!

----------


## kougia

Πόσα βόλτ πρέπει να είναι ο κάθε πυκνωτής?

----------


## octavia

Θα δεις ποσα βολτ ειναι οι πυκνωτες που εχει πανω η πλακετα και θα παρεις ιδιους.
Αν αντεχουν και σε μεγαλυτερη ταση αυτοι που θα παρεις κανενα προβλημα.
Αν θυμαμαι καλα η πλακετα εχει και κατι μεγαλους στα 400-450v......ισως χρειαστει να αλλαξεις και αυτους!!!

----------

